# Importing reptiles?



## Buffy7 (Jan 8, 2013)

Hello everyone!
Does anyone know of what the law is regarding importing reptiles (i.e. a pet snake) into the Netherlands? I have a friend of Dutch nationality who would like to bring a snake with him from South Africa to Holland. I know with dogs/cats/ferrets there is a long list of tests and vaccines, particularly if they're coming from a third world country, but no info so far on snakes..
Any help appreciated!


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Think you end up calling the ministry of agriculture or customs (www.douane.nl) for real details. As far as I know the animal can't be on a protected species list and you must have a certificate stating its bread in captivity. There are a couple of snake forums on the web that might help you out as I assume there are the experts. 
Good luck.


----------



## Antoniocarioca (May 6, 2013)

I am moving a red footed tortoise from Switzerland to the Netherlands right now. It is a protected CITES species but not an issue as long as you kept all the docs in order.

I have one question... Is there any place close to Asmtelveen where you can leave the reptile pet (in this case the tortoise) when you are traveling for some time (up to 2 weeks)?

Thanks

Antonio


----------

